# RAI - Week One



## Gravehater (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought I would post how everything is going with EL Signifigant other and see if anyone had similar reactions and maybe get some posters on what to expect.

Day one was great for him I think. We tried to maintain distance, though his doctor said 48 hours I was aiming more for 5 days. We used seperate bathrooms and all that jazz. It was relatively uneventful. He did have some of the hyper symptoms, like high blood pressure, WHICH his doctor did NOT give him any instruction on whether or not to take more atenelol or not. I pushed him to do it when his blood pressure went above 140. I dont know if it was the right thing to do or not but since doctors dont give you a number to call while they are out golfing....

It seemed to calm him down, but I am making him call the Doctor today to see if he should be taking more atenelol than prescribed. hes on 1 pill 50mg per day now. So he was up to 100mg with 2 pills. I dont think thats outrageous, but im no doctor....

Today he feels EXTREMELY tired. His speech is even a little bit slow. Normal? I hear you will have ups and downs the 1st 6 weeks to 3 months.

Also, his eyes started hurting again yesterday. He was on the steroid pak for 7 days and was fine. Yesterday was his first day off and they started back up. He iced them and says that they feel fine today but are bruised and puffy.

Any one have anything to say with the blood pressure?? And the tiredness??

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gravehater said:


> I thought I would post how everything is going with EL Signifigant other and see if anyone had similar reactions and maybe get some posters on what to expect.
> 
> Day one was great for him I think. We tried to maintain distance, though his doctor said 48 hours I was aiming more for 5 days. We used seperate bathrooms and all that jazz. It was relatively uneventful. He did have some of the hyper symptoms, like high blood pressure, WHICH his doctor did NOT give him any instruction on whether or not to take more atenelol or not. I pushed him to do it when his blood pressure went above 140. I dont know if it was the right thing to do or not but since doctors dont give you a number to call while they are out golfing....
> 
> ...


Well; he's been through a lot and that would affect the BP. And yes, he would be tired.

When does the doc want to see him for labs to see if he needs to be on thyroxine replacement?

Speech might be affected from too much Atenol, do you think?

A think a call to the doc might be the best course of action here just to be sure.


----------



## Gravehater (Aug 19, 2010)

Im ON him to call the doctor. Im so shocked that the doctor didnt tell him that his BP would fluxuate so much. I mean of course, going into this, we both knew he would have the hyper symptoms etc and it would go up and down. Its just scary because we werent really instructed on what to do if it got TOO high. So I think hes left a message for call back now and the nurse usually calls back the same day.

The doctor said to see him back in 6 weeks and then again in 3 months. He seemed to think that all of lifes problems would be solved with this treatment. He said that in 6 weeks he should be totally hypo and once on a replacement, his hair would grow back and the doctor even told him that the eye problems would just go away in the same time frame. Hes clinging to that. After everything ive read..... I tend to be the skeptic. Ive read alot of peoples posts on these boards and endless websites, alot written by doctors. Im just scared RAI might have been the wrong course and wish we had been more informed on the surgical option before we had this scheduled.

Le SIGH.... So 6 weeks and 3 months... ill update you then and let you know the outcome for the atenelol. Thanks Andros for just...being there!


----------

